# Does anyone collect antique horse things?



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

So does anyone? My aunt collects old bits and has them in the camp's rafters. I though i shold my self. But what are some other things yall may collect?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't really collect per se, but bits & spurs are highly collectable & very popular. A large tradeshow is held in my area for bit & spur collectors.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

No, but most of my tack and horse stuff would be considered antiques by most people...:rofl:


----------



## jimbits (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been collecting antique bridle bits FOREVER. Here's a taste...My display @ the Iowa State Fair last August. The bits on the wooden shelf are all US military , from 1840 through 1920.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

How do you go about finding bits like that, Jim?


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah I'd like to know that too! Super cool!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

jimbits said:


> I've been collecting antique bridle bits FOREVER. Here's a taste...My display @ the Iowa State Fair last August. The bits on the wooden shelf are all US military , from 1840 through 1920.


WOW Bits great collection!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic bit collection Jim! 

My mom is the collector in our family. She has tons in her house. I need to get photos sometime of one of the saddles she's got, has a naked woman tooled into the seat, it's beautiful. She has a few mclellan saddles, bits, spurs, old tugs, yokes, working equipment, she has a horse drawn planter in her yard re-purposed into a flower bed (I tell her it's a waste of a cool old wagon), lawn jockeys, on and on. 

Most of the "antiques" I have are still in use. My favorite daily saddle isn't quite an antique, but certainly a classic at 30 some years old. I guess I do have one collection, every issue of the QH Journal from issue 1 to now. My hubby has threatened to burn them on more than one occasion because they take up a lot of space....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy crap Jim! That's a collection!

We collect/trade/buy Vaquero style bits and spurs. We use all of our stuff, except for a few things. We have traded for a lot of our stuff. Some of it was handed down to us from my father in law. We always look on Ebay and will on occasion buy something off of there. There is trading pages on Facebook and in the last month or so I can't even tell you how many bits we have traded on there! lol. Matter of fact I have to ship a few tomorrow, and we have got that many on their way to us.

I think I started out trading a horse for a pile of bridles. Then I would have to trade maybe two or three bridles for one good bridle, then just traded up until I got some decent stuff. 

It is definitely an investment. We figure if we got real broke we could sell it all and be ok. We had a friend who had to do that to pay for heart surgery on his wife. It's like having a pretty savings account!


I posted a pic of some of the stuff that is in the house that is just some of the bits and spurs, we have a pile of Larry Schutte hair ropes, a Blind Bob hair rope, vintage headstalls, bosals, bosalitas, rawhide romel reins...I am too lazy to walk out to the trailer and grab the other stuff..lol


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

You use those spurs??:shock:

Nice collection though!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

SugarPlumLove said:


> You use those spurs??:shock:
> 
> Nice collection though!!


Thanks!
LOL! Sure! they weigh a lot on your boots but the size of the rowel means nothing..it depends on how many points they have. I am assuming you are talking about the big cresent moon spurs. They have a 30 point rowel, you can run those over your hand and barely feel them. If they were a 10 point or a 5 point...you would feel those!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice spur collection, there all different!


----------



## barrelracer13 (Mar 8, 2013)

it isnt really antique tack or anything but at the antique store i bought a souvenir cup from the "pimlico preakness" race with the winners of the triple crown in 1974 including the winners (horses) from 1870-1974 and has pictures of secretariat, gallant fox, omaha, war admiral, citation, assault, count fleet, whirlaway, and sir barton, and the years they won too!!! guess who bought it for $7 bucks, THIS GAL!!!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a pair of jods that I have owned for 25 years, and still wear.  

I don't have antique horse stuff, but I have an old house that's furnished with antiques. In fact I am working an antique auction tomorrow.


----------

